# Schwerpunkt



## Jade

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Ich  steh irgendwie auf dem Schlauch und finde einfach keine angemessene Übersetzung ins Spanische für Schwerpunkt.

Beispiel: BWL mit Schwerpunkt Produktionsmanagement 
            Ciencias empresariales ........................... Gestión y dirección de la 
            producción

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Jade

EDIT: Ich hab mir erlaubt, das wunderschöne Idiom zu markieren. Jana


----------



## Ralf

Leider kenne ich nicht mehr als fünf bis sechs Worte auf Spanisch (außer den Ziffern 1 bis 10) und ausgerechnet "Schwerpunkt" ist nicht mit dabei . Vielleicht kann man es aber auch umschreiben, bspw. "mit Konzentration auf ..." oder "with emphasis on ...". Für letzteres bietet das WRF dictionary EN - Sp übrigens "con énfasis" an. Zwar klingt es dem Englischen ziemlich ähnlich, ich weiß jedoch nicht, ob es im Spanischen auch in diesem Sinn verwendet werden kann.

Ralf


----------



## Jade

Danke Ralf ....... ich bin jetzt selbst drauf gekommen. Especialización klingt, glaube ich, am besten.

Jade



			
				Ralf said:
			
		

> Leider kenne ich nicht mehr als fünf bis sechs Worte auf Spanisch (außer den Ziffern 1 bis 10) und ausgerechnet "Schwerpunkt" ist nicht mit dabei . Vielleicht kann man es aber auch umschreiben, bspw. "mit Konzentration auf ..." oder "with emphasis on ...". Für letzteres bietet das WRF dictionary EN - Sp übrigens "con énfasis" an. Zwar klingt es dem Englischen ziemlich ähnlich, ich weiß jedoch nicht, ob es im Spanischen auch in diesem Sinn verwendet werden kann.
> 
> Ralf


----------



## Jana337

Jade said:
			
		

> Danke Ralf ....... ich bin jetzt selbst drauf gekommen. Especialización klingt, glaube ich, am besten.
> 
> Jade



Finde ich auch -              Ciencias empresariales con especialización... 

Jana


----------



## elroy

Ich schlage nebenbei "concentración" vor.


----------



## Whodunit

Jade said:
			
		

> Danke Ralf ....... ich bin jetzt selbst drauf gekommen. Especialización klingt, glaube ich, am besten.
> 
> Jade


 
Selbst im Deutschen wäre "Spezialisierung" möglich. ¿Como estaría la palabra "punto principal"?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Selbst im Deutschen wäre "Spezialisierung" möglich. ¿C*ó*mo *sería* la palabra "punto principal"? (¡son dos palabras!)


 
No me suena bien, ya que "punto" en ese caso no lleva el significado buscado.

En cambio, "enfoque" sería una traducción más apropriada. De hecho, me gusta "enfoque" incluso mejor que "concentración."


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> No me suena bien, ya que "punto" en ese caso no lleva el significado buscado.
> 
> En cambio, "enfoque" sería una traducción más apropriada. De hecho, me gusta "enfoque" incluso mejor que "concentración."


I would prefer "main focus", in English. Can you get that idea across as easily in Spanish? Or does "enfoque" already have that nuance?

I know I'm out of my depth here. 

Gaer


----------



## piloya

gaer said:
			
		

> I would prefer "main focus", in English. Can you get that idea across as easily in Spanish? Or does "enfoque" already have that nuance?
> 
> I know I'm out of my depth here.
> 
> Gaer


 
Hola, 
I arrive a bit late as usual lately ( sorry, I can't be on line that often). Especialización is the best word in this case
Enfoque means exactly what Gaer suggested.
Ciencias empresariales con especialización en..... sounds perfect to me, as it was already confirmed by Jana.


----------



## piloya

elroy said:
			
		

> No me suena bien, ya que "punto" en ese caso no lleva el significado buscado.
> 
> En cambio, "enfoque" sería una traducción más apropriada. De hecho, me gusta "enfoque" incluso mejor que "concentración."


Hola Elroy,
tanto concentración como enfoque no son correctos en este caso .Enfoque es de las dos de todas maneras la que más se acerca. "Concentración" no tiene que ver con "especialización" en este caso. 
Cuando estudias, te especializas en algo, quiere decir que estudias algo más a fondo. 
Cuando estudias, te concentras en algo, diriges tu atención a un tema, pero a nivel académico la palabra correcta es "especializarse".

**For the English-speakers:
Concentración y enfoque are note correct in this case. Concentración has nothing to do with especialización here.
Some examples sentences followed.


----------



## elroy

piloya said:
			
		

> Hola Elroy,
> tanto concentración como enfoque no son correctos en este caso .Enfoque es de las dos de todas maneras la que más se acerca. "Concentración" no tiene que ver con "especialización" en este caso.
> Cuando estudias, te especializas en algo, quiere decir que estudias algo más a fondo.
> Cuando estudias, te concentras en algo, diriges tu atención a un tema, pero a nivel académico la palabra correcta es "especializarse".
> 
> **For the English-speakers:
> Concentración y enfoque are note correct in this case. Concentración has nothing to do with especialización here.
> Some examples sentences followed.


 
Pero dudo que "Schwerpunkt" signifique lo mismo que "especialización."  Si no me equivoco, un "Schwerpunkt" se elige _dentro de_ una especialización.  En ese caso, las "ciencias empresiales" ya son la especialización, con lo cual no sería lógico pretender que otro dominio es la especialización dentro de la especialización.  Es por eso que sugerí "enfoque," ya que se puede _enfocar_ en un tema dentro de una especialización.

En cuanto a "concentración" ya había retirado mi previa preferencia.  Es que me habrá despistado el inglés, porque en inglés sí se puede decir "concentration" refiriéndose al enfoque, sin que ello trate de la atención dedicada a un tema.

Me gustaría saber qué opinas teniendo en cuenta esa explicación.  De todas maneras puede ser que yo no comprenda bien el significado de "Schwerpunkt."


----------



## Jade

Gracias a todos de nuevo! Como ya dije justo despues de publicar el thread, pienso y puedo confirmar trás haber consultado diferentes fuentes, que especialización sería la expresión correcta para referirse a Schwerpunkt. Como bien dice Pilaya, cuando estudias o trabajas, sueles especializarte en algo ...... sin embargo ni lo enfocas ni lo profundizas en este caso.

Gracias por vuestra colaboración!

Jade


----------



## gaer

Jade said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos de nuevo! Como ya dije justo despues de publicar el thread, pienso y puedo confirmar trás haber consultado diferentes fuentes, que especialización sería la expresión correcta para referirse a Schwerpunkt. Como bien dice Pilaya, cuando estudias o trabajas, sueles especializarte en algo ...... sin embargo ni lo enfocas ni lo profundizas en este caso.
> 
> Gracias por vuestra colaboración!
> 
> Jade


It appears to me that you were looking for the best word to express the meaning of "Schwerpunkt" in the particular phrase you gave us:

"BWL mit Schwerpunkt Produktionsmanagement"

The problem is that this is thread has not been about "Schwerpunkt" but a specific nuance of the word in a particular kind of usage.

Let's expand this a bit. Here are some meanings, as I understand the word:

1. …der Phys. bestimmter Punkt in einem festen Körper oder außerhalb eines festen Körpers, in dem die gesamte Masse des Körpers vereinigt gedacht werden kann…

This is what I would call the most literal definition.

2, Schwer-, Hauptgewicht

This is now figurative and harder to define. Perhaps main emphasis, main focus, many other possible translations.

But the moment we have gotten to the more figurative usage, I think a great deal more liberty must be used in translating, and perhaps the idea of "specialization" is equally good.

Would you rule out "specializing in" as an appropriate translation of "mit Schwerpunkt"?

"mit Schwerpunkt Produktionsmanagement"

Because this seems to me to be where you were heading, but I'm VERY timid about giving my opinion. I was able to follow the discussion in Spanish, I think, but it is at the absolute limit of what I can read. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Jade said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos de nuevo! Como ya dije justo despues de publicar el thread, pienso y puedo confirmar trás haber consultado diferentes fuentes, que especialización sería la expresión correcta para referirse a Schwerpunkt. Como bien dice Pilaya, cuando estudias o trabajas, sueles especializarte en algo ...... sin embargo ni lo enfocas ni lo profundizas en este caso.
> 
> Gracias por vuestra colaboración!
> 
> Jade


 
Es cierto que se especializa en algo cuando se estudia, pero en ese caso ya hay una especialización (und zwar BWL).

Darin hat man aber diesen "Schwerpunkt," welcher sich einfach darauf bezieht, dass man _innerhalb seines Faches_ auf irgendendeinen_ Zweig davon_ eingeht. Es wäre einfach nicht allzu logisch, zu behaupten, dass man eine "especialización" innerhalb einer "especialización" hat.

Wie gesagt, ich könnte mich wiederum natürlich irren, falls ich die genaue Bedeutung von "Schwerpunkt" nicht richtig begriffen habe. Bis dies aber bestätigt wird, kann ich "especializacón" (bzw. "specialization" auf Englisch) als Übersetzung für "Schwerpunkt" kaum verdauen.


----------



## gaer

Elroy said:
			
		

> Es wäre einfach nicht allzu logisch, zu behaupten, dass man eine "especialización" innerhalb einer "especialización" hat.


If you are talking about BWL, which I assume is "business studies" (new word for me), then why is "production mangagement" not a specialization with in the general study or business? 

When I read "BWL mit Schwerpunkt Produktionsmanagement", I still think of "specializing in".

I'm unable to follow your logic here.  Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> If you are talking about BWL, which I assume is "business studies" (new word for me), then why is "production mangagement" not a specialization with in the general study or business?
> 
> When I read "BWL mit Schwerpunkt Produktionsmanagement", I still think of "specializing in".
> 
> I'm unable to follow your logic here.  Gaer


 
To me, BWL is the specialization.  Otherwise, what is it?

If your specialization were just "PM," then you would just say so.

Example: My specialization is German.  I do not say "I am studying European languages with a specialization in German."  I simply say, "My specialization is German."

However, I could say, "My specialization is German, with a focus on German literature of the eighteenth century."

So either BWL is the specialization or PM is - but not both!


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> To me, BWL is the specialization. Otherwise, what is it? ....


In my opinion "production management" is the field of spezialization in this case. Business economics / business studies comprise several branches (accounting, annual accounts, investments, procurement, decision theory, ...., production management, ...). Thus you have to concentrate your work or spezialize your studies in one (or at least a few) of these branches. You may have studied business economics in general, but you have obtained a degree in production management, i. e. you are specialized in it.

Ralf


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Let me try to explain my point of view:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not say "I am studying European languages with a specialization in German." I simply say, "My specialization is German."
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, I agree.
> 
> But I would say: "I am a music major specializing in performance." In this case "music major" is a bit informal meaning "a person majoring in music."
> 
> I would also say:
> 
> "I am a piano major specializing in performance."
> 
> Yet I would say:
> 
> "I am working towards a degree in music with a major in piano performance."
> 
> The word I would pick will vary according to the sentence structure I use in addition to the idea I'm expressing.
> 
> I would see nothing wrong with this, for instance:
> 
> I am studying "business studies" (whatever that means) at a school that specializes in production management.
> 
> Gaer
Click to expand...


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> In my opinion "production management" is the field of spezialization in this case. Business economics / business studies comprise several branches (accounting, annual accounts, investments, procurement, decision theory, ...., production management, ...). Thus you have to concentrate your work or spezialize your studies in one (or at least a few) of these branches. You may have studied business economics in general, but you have obtained a degree in production management, i. e. you are specialized in it.
> 
> Ralf


Ralf, I absolutely agree. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> In my opinion "production management" is the field of spezialization in this case. Business economics / business studies comprise several branches (accounting, annual accounts, investments, procurement, decision theory, ...., production management, ...). Thus you have to concentrate your work or spezialize your studies in one (or at least a few) of these branches. You may have studied business economics in general, but you have obtained a degree in production management, i. e. you are specialized in it.
> 
> Ralf


 
Meine Zustimmung erhältst du auch.


----------



## elroy

I guess it all depends on (what do you know?) the context.

It really depends on what the original phrase meant.

If BWL is the specialization, then PM is a focus.

If PM is the specialization, I don't see the point in mentioning BWL.  But that's just my opinion.

Dieser Punkt ist aber echt schwer!


----------



## cirrus

No entiendo por que no te queda claro. BWL es una materia general - ciencias empresariales.  A ver si me explico - pongamos el ejemplo de un estudiante de idiomas e historia, cursa idiomas ibericos y podria ser que se especializa en un estudio de relaciones hispano portuguesas posbelicas que luego publica como tesis.  Esto si seria su Schwerpunkt.


----------



## elroy

cirrus said:
			
		

> No entiendo por que no te queda claro. BWL es una materia general - ciencias empresariales. A ver si me explico - pongamos el ejemplo de un estudiante de idiomas e historia, cursa idiomas ibericos y podria ser que se especializa en un estudio de relaciones hispano portuguesas posbelicas que luego publica como tesis. Esto si seria su Schwerpunkt.


 
Claro. Sin embargo no lo llamaría su "especialización."

I wouldn't call it his "specialization" in English either. So he focused on it for a few months and wrote a thesis on it. That was an _aspect_ of his specialization that he chose to _focus_ on for his thesis. The _specialization_ is still "languages and history."


----------



## piloya

elroy said:
			
		

> Pero dudo que "Schwerpunkt" signifique lo mismo que "especialización." Si no me equivoco, un "Schwerpunkt" se elige _dentro de_ una especialización. En ese caso, las "ciencias empresiales" ya son la especialización, con lo cual no sería lógico pretender que otro dominio es la especialización dentro de la especialización. Es por eso que sugerí "enfoque," ya que se puede _enfocar_ en un tema dentro de una especialización.
> 
> En cuanto a "concentración" ya había retirado mi previa preferencia. Es que me habrá despistado el inglés, porque en inglés sí se puede decir "concentration" refiriéndose al enfoque, sin que ello trate de la atención dedicada a un tema.
> 
> Me gustaría saber qué opinas teniendo en cuenta esa explicación. De todas maneras puede ser que yo no comprenda bien el significado de "Schwerpunkt."


Hola Elroy, 
tarde como siempre.... pero  más vale tarde que nunca. 
¿dónde has aprendido español? te lo pregunto por la expresión que has utilizado 





> Es por eso que sugerí "enfoque," ya que *se puede enfocar en un tema* dentro de una especialización


 . Se pude enfocar un tema (no *en* un tema  ), desde un punto de vista u otro, para dar una opinión o como forma de ver algo desde una perspectiva diferente. No es como el ingles "focus on sth". Tu opnión es lógica, pero enfoque está un poco alejado del significado que se busca y aunque sea repetitivo, se utilizaría de nuevo la expresión "especialización dentro de otra especialización".
De todas maneras, tu español es excelente y temo que me tengas que corregir tú a mí en otro momento


----------



## elroy

piloya said:
			
		

> Hola Elroy,
> tarde como siempre.... pero  más vale tarde que nunca.
> ¿dónde has aprendido español? te lo pregunto por la expresión que has utilizado . Se pude enfocar un tema (no *en* un tema  ), desde un punto de vista u otro, para dar una opinión o como forma de ver algo desde una perspectiva diferente. No es como el ingles "focus on sth". Tu opnión es lógica, pero enfoque está un poco alejado del significado que se busca y aunque sea repetitivo, se utilizaría de nuevo la expresión "especialización dentro de otra especialización".
> De todas maneras, tu español es excelente y temo que me tengas que corregir tú a mí en otro momento


 
Ok, quizá "enfocarse en" no sea la mejor traducción, pero la idea fue que "especialización dentro de una especialización" no me gustó. Ya que me dices que sí se usa aunque sea repetitivo, no puedo menos de resignarme y aceptar tu sugerencia...


----------

